# Electric of Gas Tilt Skillet Better?



## jonfields (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey everyone!

I'm looking to buy a 40 Gallon tilt skillet to sauteed onions, cook soups, possibly pasta...etc. Does anyone have a recommendation for gas vs. electric?

Any reason one is better than the other?

Thanks!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I always prefer gas over electric in a professional setting.  Less to go wrong with it.  With electric, heating elements burn out, connections short out and, fry and fray over time.  With gas, you still have the control box that can have issues but the burners and pilot usually don't cause lots of issues.  Just an occasional change out of the thermostat.


----------



## jonfields (Jul 7, 2015)

Very good point! I was thinking gas is the better choice too but I do like the idea of more consistent cooking/temperatures (i.e. more foolproof) from what I've read.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Gas. Any day. Takes a lot less time to heat up.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Plus, gas responds faster in my opinion.  When you change temperatures, with electric, the heating element takes time to heat up or cool down.


----------



## spoodles (Feb 23, 2017)

Gas over electric when possible. Thermal recovery time is much faster to respond. We just replaced a Cleveland 30 gal with their 40 gal Model SGL 40 TI. There are Groen and others out there, and I've worked on different makes/ models. Just experienced good reliability with the Cleveland skillets and kettles. So far the new one has been excellent. The Cleveland 30 gal was 20 years old and been rebuilt multiple times. Parts were still available. The hydraulic mount and skillet base were finally giving out.

With either one you'll want to get (if $ allow):

Locking casters

Pan carrier and drain pan - makes life MUCH easier and safer

Draw off valve

I prefer manual tilt- less issues in the long run

Spigot w/ hot and cold (T&S is the sturdiest/ best) with Mount- ours came without the mount for some reason. Had to reuse the old one and then spigot was too short. Rough start until fixed. Stayed with the longer spigot, all good now.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Pete said:


> I always prefer gas over electric in a professional setting. Less to go wrong with it. With electric, heating elements burn out, connections short out and, fry and fray over time. With gas, you still have the control box that can have issues but the burners and pilot usually don't cause lots of issues. Just an occasional change out of the thermostat.


Unfortunately I have had issues with the gas fired tilt skillets. The thermostat like to play tricks, the pilot light won't stay on. They must have been ancient units as today's models are much better.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Chefross said:


> Unfortunately I have had issues with the gas fired tilt skillets. The thermostat like to play tricks, the pilot light won't stay on. They must have been ancient units as today's models are much better.


Some can be really touchy about being put back into the lowered position. I worked with one that didn't register that the pan was completely lowered and you would have to raise and lower it a couple of times to get it to light again, but even with the problems that some of the gas ones have I would still take them over most electric ones, as a general rule.


----------



## jonfields (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the great tips everyone! I'm leaning towards gas now but was considering electric lift. However, it sounds like manual lift may be even better given fewer potential issues.

Also, any thoughts on brand? I know you said Cleveland is good. I was considering a Groen NHFP(E)-4. Are there big differences between brand?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I cant really recommend one brand over another but I agree with manual tilt over electric-just another thing that can go wrong.


----------



## jonfields (Jul 7, 2015)

Mm yeah, I'll have to think about that more.

What do you guys think of having the extra spout/faucet valve in the front? Is it useful? Or should I just get one without it?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

After you poach your shoes a few times emptying out stock or even just pasta water, I think you'll agree that a spout is a pretty good idea....


----------



## jonfields (Jul 7, 2015)

Haha, yeah that's true. I'll get one with a spout. Thanks!


----------

